# Here's one of mine...



## Bob_McBob (Jul 29, 2003)

A lovely photo of one of the cats that didn't go quite right.  Enjoy


----------



## Chase (Jul 29, 2003)

Come on, you are actually torturing that cat, aren't you!?

lol!


----------



## Dew (Jul 29, 2003)

that actually looks wicked


----------



## photobug (Jul 29, 2003)

Looks like a normal cat pic to me!   

Jim


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 29, 2003)

THANKS BOB! I needed that laugh. That is the funniest cap of a cat expression I have seen in a while. I like it sooo much. Here is my idea for a caption...


"Honey, What the hell did you feed this cat ?"


----------



## luckydog (Jul 30, 2003)

One big fat slimey furball comin' right up!


----------



## motcon (Jul 30, 2003)

Chris, i'm sure you are aware of the ethical dilemna behind nailing tails to the floor to do animal shots...


that feline is friggin' cute!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 30, 2003)

awesome pic dude!


md


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 30, 2003)

HELLCAT!!


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

COOOOOOOOL  !!
hehehe I love cats, it looks like a scene from scary movie


----------

